# تريد  التعرف علي الديانة المسيحية؟



## روح الرب (4 يوليو 2009)

*سلام اله السلام من سحق الشيطان عند الصليب بدمه الكريم
*

*احبائي اسال عن اختنا الفلسطينيه ((ظل القمر)) هل هي موجوده هذه الايام بالمنتدي ام لا؟
سبب اهتمامي بها؛
1_تقول اختنا الغاليه انها تريد  التعرف علي الديانة المسيحية وكيف تؤمن بها وما هي المسيحيه؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1414546&postcount=1
2_وايضا لاحظت انها تضع صوره الصليب كصوره شخصيه لها في البروفايل الخاص بها وها هي الصوره


​لذلك اهتممت بها كقول الكتاب
_وخلصوا البعض بالخوف مختطفين من النار مبغضين حتى الثوب المدنس من الجسد
_السماء تفرح بخاطى واحد يتوب اكثر من تسع وتسعين بار غير محتاجين للتوبه
*
*
ارجوا الاهتمام
سلام المسيح الذي يحفظ كل عقل يكون معكم الي الابد
امين*


----------



## ramy edwerd (4 يوليو 2009)

لا يمكن ان تشك في وجود المسيح:heat:


----------



## روح الرب (4 يوليو 2009)

*سلام اله السلام من سحق الشيطان عند الصليب بدمه الكريم*


*اخي الحبيب ramy edwerd*
*تقول*


> لا يمكن ان تشك في وجود المسيح



*اخي ارجوا التوضيح لاني لم افهمك جيدا*

*
سلام المسيح الذي يحفظ كل عقل يكون معكم الي الابد
امين*


----------



## ماريتا (5 يوليو 2009)




----------



## jclsoww (9 يوليو 2009)

*وَسَلاَمُ اللهِ، الَّذِي تَعْجِزُ الْعُقُولُ عَنْ إِدْرَاكِهِ، يَحْرُسُ قُلُوبَكُمْ وَأَفْكَارَكُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ*


----------



## اشرف مجدى (13 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعه وما العيب فى ذلك انا ايضا شاب مسلم وعترف بالمسيديه وحبى بالمسيح صدق ليس كذب وهل فى ذلك ضرر لا بالضبع انا احب ان اكون مسيحى منذ اكثر من 3 سنوات وانا الان اتعامل مع اصدقائى على انى مسيحى ليس مسلم


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

روح الرب

شكرا لمجهودك وسؤالك
لاكن الاجابة عليه لا اعرفها


----------



## روح الرب (16 يوليو 2009)

*سلام الرب يسوع المسيح يحفظ قلوبكم وافكاركم​*
*اخي الحبيب اشرف مجدي*


> *انا احب ان اكون مسيحى منذ اكثر من 3 سنوات وانا الان اتعامل مع اصدقائى على انى مسيحى ليس مسلم*



*اخي يعني هل قبلت الرب يسوع المسيح كمخلص شخصي لحياتك؟
كل المسلمون يدعون انهم يحبون المسيح لكن ادعائهم هذا كذب في كذب
لانهم يحبون مسيح القران الذي اسمه عيسي الرسول 
ولكن نحن نحب ونعبد مسيح الكتاب المقدس الرب والاله ابن الله المصلوب عنا ككفاره لخطايانا*
*
فهل انت تومن بذلك
ارجوا الرد​*


----------

